# [Iranian NR] Seyyed Mohammad Hossein Fatemi Rubik's cube average 9.57



## seyyed (Apr 24, 2014)

This is the national (Iran) record on Rubik average
date: April 18, 2014
competition: CubeComp I Iran 2014
Tehran, Iran

attempts: 8.19, 12.01, 9.29, 8.08+2, 9.34

average: 9.57s

If there was no penalty on the fourth attempt it was national record on single.

video:

http://www.aparat.com/video/video/embed/videohash/e9Jcq/vt/frame

http://host18.aparat.com//public/us...2/dd978585e8d1fd568b6f52621e6607681145873.mp4


----------



## makan cube (Apr 24, 2014)

Nice average I wish you can break it in next competition


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Apr 24, 2014)

Imneeh! Bravo!


----------

